# Giovanni Simeone



## mefisto94 (25 Settembre 2016)

Figlio di Diego, nato a Madrid nel 1995, è recentemente passato per 3 mln in serie A con la maglia del Genoa, con la quale ha segnato il primo gol oggi.

Classico centravanti argentino degli ultimi anni, abile nel gioco in velocità palla a terra ma anche dotato fisicamente.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Settembre 2016)

Non lo conosco son sincero. Peró Genova negli ultimi anni è la piazza perfetta per dimostrare se si è carne o pesce.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Ottobre 2016)

Hai capito il Cholito...


----------



## kolao95 (4 Ottobre 2016)

A me col Bologna ha colpito tantissimo in un'azione che ha fatto nel primo tempo: è partito da 40 metri sulla sinistra, ha buttato giù Maietta con una spallata e da posizione defilatissima ha preso il palo interno.
Veramente un bel giocatore..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Ottobre 2016)

L'ho visto giocare con il Banfield in qualche occasione, mi aveva fatto una buona impressione perché in area di rigore si sa muovere bene, ma non avrei mai pensato che potesse avere un impatto così nel Genoa. Talento da tenere sotto osservazione.


----------



## Chrissonero (5 Ottobre 2016)

Piano piano sta diventando forte questo ragazzo.


----------



## Milo (5 Ottobre 2016)

Potenziale prospetto, come di Francesco del Bologna.


----------



## Luca_Taz (6 Ottobre 2016)

A me piace molto...paura zero...tanta "cattiveria" e molta voglia di arrivare...lo seguivo a tratti anche al banfield...mi ha stupito un po che il river lo abbia lasciato andare cosi alla leggera...


----------



## koti (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ma secondo voi è un semplice finalizzatore alla Bacca/Destro ecc o può diventare qualcosa di più? Per ora gli ho visto fare golletti semplici davanti alla porta oppure di testa su cross. Tecnicamente poi mi sembra limitato.

Comunque considerata l'età e che è il primo anno in un campionato serio sta segnando tantissimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi è un semplice finalizzatore alla Bacca/Destro ecc o può diventare qualcosa di più? Per ora gli ho visto fare golletti semplici davanti alla porta oppure di testa su cross. Tecnicamente poi mi sembra limitato.
> 
> Comunque considerata l'età e che è il primo anno in un campionato serio sta segnando tantissimo.


Sì, credo sia più un attaccante d'area che di manovra.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi è un semplice finalizzatore alla Bacca/Destro ecc o può diventare qualcosa di più? Per ora gli ho visto fare golletti semplici davanti alla porta oppure di testa su cross. Tecnicamente poi mi sembra limitato.
> 
> Comunque considerata l'età e che è il primo anno in un campionato serio sta segnando tantissimo.



Sì, ma c'è differenza tra Icardi e Bacca. No ?


----------



## koti (29 Gennaio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma c'è differenza tra Icardi e Bacca. No ?


Il passaggio da trequartista che Icardi fa a Perisic nella sfida contro la Juve è da "finalizzatore"? Bacca e Simeone lo facevano? E mica solo quello, quest'anno è a quota 8 assist. Inoltre Icardi può anche inventarsi i gol dal nulla (quello con la Fiorentina è bellissimo). 

Tra i primi 7-8 attaccanti al mondo i semplici rapaci d'area non li trovi.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Il passaggio da trequartista che Icardi fa a Perisic nella sfida contro la Juve è da "finalizzatore"? Bacca e Simeone lo facevano? E mica solo quello, quest'anno è a quota 8 assist. Inoltre Icardi può anche inventarsi i gol dal nulla (quello con la Fiorentina è bellissimo).
> 
> Tra i primi 7-8 attaccanti al mondo i semplici rapaci d'area non li trovi.



Infatti Icardi è un goleador vero (il che non vuol dire che debba aspettare la palla sulla linea di porta), non Bacca.

Questo Simeone mi pare bravo, non fa lo stoccafisso. Poi Icardi a 20 anni alla Samp non credo giocasse meglio.


----------



## Alfabri (29 Gennaio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi è un semplice finalizzatore alla Bacca/Destro ecc o può diventare qualcosa di più? Per ora gli ho visto fare golletti semplici davanti alla porta oppure di testa su cross. Tecnicamente poi mi sembra limitato.
> 
> Comunque considerata l'età e che è il primo anno in un campionato serio sta segnando tantissimo.



No mi sembra proprio un finalizzatore, vede la porta, è abbastanza rapido e soprattutto sa farsi trovare nel posto giusto al momento giusto. Ma tecnicamente mi sembra ben poca cosa. Mettici il fisico non da prima punta...


----------



## Heaven (29 Gennaio 2017)

Ovviamente dal Genoa prendiamo solo scarti


----------



## kolao95 (30 Gennaio 2017)

Icardi e Bacca nella stessa frase no, non scherziamo.
Comunque su Simeone io ho ancora qualche perplessità, già fisicamente è poca roba, se ci aggiungiamo che anche i piedi non sono di primo livello..


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Gennaio 2017)

Attenti a questo ragazzo, migliora partita dopo partita e già in doppia cifra nella serie A, mi piace molto la sua serietà e concentrazione per giocare, forse non sarà un fenomeno tecnico ma ha una grandissima cattiveria, fame, tatticamente e molto intelligente, ricorda un po’ Inzagui per come si butta... credo che dopo Belotti come profillo giovane nel ruolo in italia c'e lui..


----------



## Chrissonero (31 Gennaio 2017)

...


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Gennaio 2017)

Chi parla di Icardi ha ragione, la somiglianza c'è.


E' fortissimo dai.


----------



## koti (12 Marzo 2017)

Mi sa che il gioco di Mandorlini con due punte lo sacrifica parecchio. Comunque si è involuto e neanche poco.


----------



## Alfabri (12 Marzo 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Mi sa che il gioco di Mandorlini con due punte lo sacrifica parecchio. Comunque si è involuto e neanche poco.



Bah è sempre stato questo, ora segna solo meno.


----------

